# help with getpaint.net



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I am putting out a post to see if anyone has used paint.net? I'm asking here because it looks like so many members here draw and use programs like this.

It appears to be like Photoshop, but free. I have a copy of Photoshop I bought years ago for the same thing, but never used it and lost it in moves. (I can't use either one because i'm an idiot apparently.)

Is making a signature overall pretty simple? or am I trying to do something insanely difficult as my first project trying to use a program like this?

Ideally things I am going to be doing is cutting out things from my own pictures, resizing them, making whatever background see through, making, adding a background picture the others sit on top of, adding text and slapping them into a box the max size this forum says it can be.

For people who have made signatures before, is this overly complicated as a first project?

Can someone give me a breakdown of things I should learn to do in order of the above things please? getpaint.net has tutorials on the site probably covering each of the steps I want to do. 

I am not sure what I should try to learn first. Any other tips would be appreciated too I've never used a program like this before.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I personally don't know anything about that site but I do know of a free photoshop like program called GIMP. This program is good for general use and for a free alternative to photoshop.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I forgot about gimp but after looking at it, it looks even more confusing, I think I will stick with this one, I know it can do what I want it to do, I just don't know how to use the darn thing. lol When I get fed up with this I might try gimp.

Best wishes


----------



## Karen208 (Apr 1, 2012)

I use Paint.net. I like it better than Gimp since its easier to use. It doesn't come with everything that photoshop does but you can download free add-ons. I am learning to use it myself. I am always looking stuff up on their website.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Woot! I kinda did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At least it's a picture anyway!!! YEA!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

paint.net is quite good, have used it before myself, but i prefer ms paint


----------

